# Liquidtight metalic conduit for pool pump



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For 30 ft long, why not just bury pvc and thwn wire and then transition to liquid tight right at the motor? It will be cheaper and easier.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Gxa127 said:


> Can I use metalic liquid tight for my pool pump. need to run it 30 ft underground.


Take a look at 680.21(A)(1)... your proposed wiring method is not listed.

Pete


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

metallic liquidtite rots inside and is not listed for direct burial.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...check with your local AHJ pools are little complicated not difficult but the rules very important.....and some areas have code above the NEC..:thumbsup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

RGH said:


> ...check with your local AHJ pools are little complicated not difficult but the rules very important.....and some areas have code above the NEC..:thumbsup:


Ive said this on a few occasions now that the next code class I take, I'd like it to be a pools,spas, and electrical equipment in wet locations class. This is something I'd like to know inside and out. 

Unfortunately the guy I take my ce class through doesn't offer a class like this, so im going to have to look around. I just need to get off my lazy butt and do it.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> metallic liquidtite rots inside and is not listed for direct burial.


You may want to double check that! Seems like most of them are rated for direct burial. 

http://www.delikon.com/lfmc.html

Flexible, sleek, with increased IP ratings, Liquid-tight flexible metallic conduit (LFMC) is suitable for use in a variety of environments and applications from general purpose wiring in wet or damp locations, to direct burial and in concrete embedment, to raised computer room floors and site lighting jobs.

http://www.kaf-tech.com/pdf/KT0607_Liquidtuff_Cat_72.pdf


Flexible, sleek, and now with improved temperature ratings, Liquid-Tuff Type LFMC (GP)
is suitable for use in a variety of environments and applications from general purpose wiring
in wet or damp locations, to direct burial and in concrete embedment, to raised computer
room floors and site lighting jobs: Liquid-Tuff Type LFMC provides flexibility and moisture
protection for general wiring applications. UL bonded liquidtight in sizes 3/8" through 11⁄4".
NEC® requires a grounding conductor pulled in with circuit conductors for liquidtight sizes
larger than 11⁄4".


----------

